# AAPCCA Hardship Scholarship Fund Needs Your Help!



## JudyW

The AAPCCA Hardship Scholarship Fund has fallen on hard times as well as a lot of our members.  We are getting many requests for help and are trying to help every member we can, but the funds are down.  I am asking that if you can; please donate to AAPCCA Hardship Scholarship Fund so that we may continue to help as many members in need, especially at this time of the year. Just think if each member would donate $1.00 how much money we would have to continue to help our members. This is the one place you can donate that you know *every cent *goes right back to the members. Remember, we never know when we may need a little help ourselves.

*Let's take the challenge and each one of us send in $1.00 to the AAPCCA Hardship Scholarship Fund*.

 Donations can be made out to the AAPCCA Hardship Scholarship Fund and mailed to the AAPC, Attention Marti Johnson, 2480 South 3850 West, Suite B, Salt Lake City, UT 84120


----------



## Lateefah26

By chance does the fund have a paypal account or a way funds could be donated electronically....


----------



## JudyW

Lateefah26 said:


> By chance does the fund have a paypal account or a way funds could be donated electronically....



Sorry, but not at this time.


----------



## aflower1325

Judy, I am not sure who I could contact to suggest something like this, so I will post it to you in hopes  that you may be able to pass along the message. I do think that it is highly advisable that there be a way to do online electronic donations. I suggest the site http://www.gofundme.com/how-to-fundraise/ because they are able to send a check for the donations if electronic deposit is a problem. I know for sure it is easier for my community of friends and coders to make electronic donations than it is to mail one in. Perhaps this is a suggestion that could be carried on to the proper person.

Thank you for spreading the word. I will do the same!
Happy Coding!


----------



## maplesue

*Electronic  Donations*

Hi,  I would like to donate but only if you can do it electronically. Perhaps you could put a word outto the local chapters to collect money to save on postage and target a high volume of people. Also,  if one gives a certain amount maybe they can earn a ceu..


----------



## jschmutz

*Testing*

Testing


----------



## alighafoori1966

*question*

I am medical coder and biller. I am in WA State ,but I am planning to move to CO.  Do I find coder job in Colorado-Denver ? If yes, please send me some emails, address help me to get job/

Thank you


----------



## kcoymarin

alighafoori1966 said:


> I am medical coder and biller. I am in WA State ,but I am planning to move to CO.  Do I find coder job in Colorado-Denver ? If yes, please send me some emails, address help me to get job/
> 
> Thank you



Hi,

Have you tried sites like monster.com, indeed.com and linkedin.com? You can post your resume there. All the best.

Karen Coy-Marin, CPC


----------

